# Looking for a lightweight binding



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Union Flites. I own a pair and they are light as fuck.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I actually felt like Contact Pros were lighter than Flites...


----------



## brando-r32 (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah i think the union contact pros and force mc's are some of the lightest on the market....but it cant be by more than a couple of .oz's


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Nivek said:


> I actually felt like Contact Pros were lighter than Flites...


I haven't picked up a pair of Contact Pros to know for sure, but I mean, the Flite is named that because, according to Union, they are "Fucking Lite". Looking at the Contact Pros though, if they're lighter it's due to slightly less material in the highback and heelcup. I don't think the OP can go wrong with either one though.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I haven't picked up a pair of Contact Pros to know for sure, but I mean, the Flite is named that because, according to Union, they are "Fucking Lite". Looking at the Contact Pros though, if they're lighter it's due to slightly less material in the highback and heelcup. I don't think the OP can go wrong with either one though.


Agreed. I have felt them side by side and the Pro's felt a little lighter. I have not ridden both though so I can not comment on the different feel. I did really like the pros though, favorite Union.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys! Any idea how the unions compare to the deltas, performance wise?


----------

